# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Tadpoles and hotdogs

## Crystal6

So, I just met someone who owns tadpoles. (They do not know what kind. They found them in a lake.) They say they feed them hotdogs. How concerned should I be about this?  :Confused:  (I did tell them "egg yolks and lettuce" but they say they "really like hotdogs.")

----------


## Lynn

> So, I just met someone who owns tadpoles. (They do not know what kind. They found them in a lake.) They say they feed them hotdogs. How concerned should I be about this?  (I did tell them "egg yolks and lettuce" but they say they "really like hotdogs.")


Good gracious! Pretty funny stuff!
Seriously ........really high in nitrates,  sodium nitrite = salt !
Not to mention the fillers like flour or bread crumbs, seasonings and spices, binding agents, and curing agents!
Humans should not even eat hot dogs !!!!  
Feeding them to a small bitty creature is even worse !!!

Like you suggested to them Crystal, there are more appropriate choices.
 :Butterfly:

----------

